# Schlauchanschluß am Miniteich



## Krümel74 (1. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen,
da meine Frau und ich etwas "Geplätscher" auf der Terrasse haben wollten, habe ich einen 70Liter Rechteckkübel zum Miniteich umfunktioniert.
Da wir Männer zu "mehr Power" tendieren und mehr als einen Kübel haben wollen, wollte ich einen Schlauch an den Kübel machen und das Wasser von der erhöhten Terrasse zum ca. 50cm tieferen Rasen verlegen. Da kommt (erstmal) ein Faß hin....
Vom Faß, in dem die Pumpe dann sitzt, geht dann wieder ein Schlauch zum Miniteich.
Jetzt suche ich mir einen Wolf, wo ich ein Anschlußstück her bekomme. Der Schlauch soll an ein Anschlußstück an der Wand des Kübels angeschlossen werden und da ist mein Problem. Es sollte sowas wie die Regentonnenzapfhähne sein, aber halt ohne Zapfhahn, nur so eine Anschlußtülle.
Jemand eine Idee oder Adresse(Link wo ich sowas bekomme? (Ein paar Baumärkte habe ich schon abgeklappert^^)

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nori (1. Juli 2016)

Du bekommst diese Fittings z.B. bei www.pvc-welt.de.

Vor Ort bekommst du eigentlich in jedem Baumarkt sogenannte Regentonnenverbinder - das sind 2 der gesuchten Fittings samt Dichtung und PVC Mutter, die mit einem Stück Schlauch verbunden sind - es gibt sie in 3/4 bis 1,5" - kosten so 10-15 €.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Krümel74 (1. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Werde mal demnächst im dem Baumarkt den Typen die Bilder von der Seite zeigen und ihm sagen das er doof ist! 
Und diese Tonnenverbinder sind zu groß! Ich wollte nur meinen Gartenschlauch anschließen. (in diesem besagten Baumarkt^^)


----------



## Nori (1. Juli 2016)

Du musst schon beachten, dass du den Durchmesser des gepumpten Schlauches nicht mit dem Durchmesser des Verbindungsschlauches gleichsetzen kannst - oder anders: der Abfluss in Schwerkraft benötigt einen größeren Durchmesser als der gepumpte Schlauch.
Welche Pumpe willst du denn verwenden?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Krümel74 (18. Juli 2016)

Moin,
so jetzt hab ich mal bisschen Zeit um dir zu Antworten. (versuche es jetzt ...)
Die Pumpe ist eigentlich eine für Wasserspiele, genaue Daten wie Durchfluss etc. muss ich mal nachschauen. Und der Schlauch für den Abfluss wird so um die 1,5 - 2 Zoll. Der Schauch an der Pumpe hat (glaube ich^^) 0,5 Zoll. Ein Arbeitskollege hat mir einen Laden DO empfohlen, die müssten auch passende Anschlußteile haben. Vielleicht kann ich meine Frau noch überreden, das wir doch einen "etwas" größeren Teich neben der Terrasse bauen...


----------



## Krümel74 (19. Juli 2016)

Moin,
hab Anschlüsse beim Aquaritiker meines Vertrauens gefunden! 
Und hier ein paar Ansichten des Miniteiches (Pfütze) und des Fasses:
     
Morgen Früh, wenn es nicht ganz so warm ist, werde ich weiter machen. Das Faß wird bisschen tiefer gelegt, damit der Teich und das Faß auf einem Niveau sind.

PS: Die Pumpe ist von Plantiflor, FPS 1100, 1100l/h, max Höhe 1,5m.


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2016)

Moin return,

ich hoffe, dass Du den abgebildeten Schlauch nicht gekauft hast oder einsetzen möchtest.
Solch ein Schlauch wird nach zwei, drei Jahren so hart, dass er bei der kleinsten Bewegung zerbricht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Krümel74 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
doch den Schlauch hab ich gekauft. Wird der denn auch hart, wenn der bedeckt wird? Also als unterirdischer?


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2016)

Ja, wird dort auch hart und unbeweglich. - Besonders auch in der kalten Jahreszeit.

Das Zeugs durfte ich mal bei meinem Nachbarn 'bewundern' ...
Der Schlauch ist bei einem Umbau bei Bewegung wirklich regelrecht zerbrochen, da er so hart und dünn ist ...
Mit dieser Erfahrung würde ich einen stabileren Schlauch verbuddeln ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Krümel74 (19. Juli 2016)

Welches Material sclägst du vor? Gartenschlauch aus PVC oder woraus die auch immer sind oder Silikon?


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2016)

Bei dieser Projektgröße und der vermuteten Schlauchlänge ist das relativ egal, da ist schon jeder billige Gartenschlauch besser als der derzeitige 'Folienschlauch'.
Ich vermute mal, dass er sehr biegsam sein soll/muss, dann schau Dich zur Info mal hier um.

Für die ersten Tests kannst Du ja den 'Folienschlauch' nutzen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
und, frostsicher sollte er sein. Ich hatte mal, trotz einer Verlegung in einem HT Rohr das negative Vergnügen mit solch einem Schlauch im Winter.


----------



## Krümel74 (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, für die 1. Tests und so wird der Schlauch dann reichen. Und bei Teich.de werde ich garantiert nix bestellen.... Ist ja fast um die Ecke, da kann ich auch mal hinfahren!!!
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Krümel74 (26. Aug. 2016)

Moin zusammen,
hier ein kleines Update zum Miniteich:
    
Das Wasser ist jetzt richtig klar und alles wächst und gedeiht! Und sogar "Unkraut" (2.Foto) hat sich auf die Schwimminsel verirrt.


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2016)

Ich seh da kein Unkraut. Du meinst bestimmt das Weidenröschen. Das ist eine ganz normale Teichpflanze. Nicht spektakuläre von der Blüte, aber sehr vermehrungsfreudig und robust.


----------



## Krümel74 (26. Aug. 2016)

Deshalb auch die Anführungsstriche....
Die war vorher nicht da und ich weiß nicht, wo die herkommt! Im letzten Jahr hatten wir die Schwimminsel gekauft und da war keine bei!
Irgenwie faszienierend!


----------

